# Quick OBD2 Code Reader question for Z people



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello folks, I am an avid nissan/Datsun enthusiast, i am frequently on the SR20forum, or the HB truck forum here.

However, i know nothing of these 350z's.

My brother has an 04 model, and I offered to go half and half on a nice code reader for OBD2 cars, I have a 97 nissan pickup.

Will one nice OBD2 reader work for both our vehicles???

Thanks!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The OBD-II reader will work on any car that uses OBD-II which is a federal standard.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hence the question becomes is the 2004 350Z OBD2?


----------

